# What day of the week is "SAB"?



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

Um...Sabbath?










http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/orient-cem65001m-automatic-watch/


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Sabado...Saturday en Espanol


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

curvedsquare said:


> Um...Sabbath?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never took Spanish in HS?


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

Lun = lunes (monday)
mar = martes (tuesday)
mier = miercoles (wednesday)
jue = jueves (thursday)
vie = viernes (friday)
sab = sabado (saturday)
dom = domingo (sunday)


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> Never took Spanish in HS?


Heck no. And they didn't offer Italian, so I took Latin. And all I recall of that is "omnes in crocea submare navi habitamus".


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

curvedsquare said:


> Heck no. And they didn't offer Italian, so I took Latin. And all I recall of that is "omnes in crocea submare navi habitamus".


haha:-d


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

curvedsquare said:


> Heck no. And they didn't offer Italian, so I took Latin. And all I recall of that is "omnes in crocea submare navi habitamus".


I've traveled the world and never met a person that speaks Latin. Not sure why, maybe I haven't met enough people.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

justsellbrgs said:


> I've traveled the world and never met a person that speaks Latin. Not sure why, maybe I haven't met enough people.


Monastery monks?:-d

Latin is a beautiful language.:-!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

MINIDriver said:


> Monastery monks?:-d
> 
> Latin is a beautiful language.:-!


Most of them have dropped latin in favor of italian ever since Vatican II. Even amongst priests (except scholars and traditionalists) latin is a dying language these days.

BTW, SAB, while most likely being spanish in this application, could also be an abbreviation for saturday in Portuguese or Italian (also major Romance languages), as well as in smaller regional romance languages spoken mainly in Spain and Italy (such as Galician) - though I doubt you will ever find a day wheel written in such a narrowly spoken language. The only way to tell for sure is to look at that wheel in relation to what is printed in the other days.

As I said, it is most likely Spanish, as Seiko doesn't really print in other Romance languages much any more (they used tothough).


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

You know Gabe, this would be an interesting topic for a different thread. How about talking about watches with unsual date wheels?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

From Chuck Maddox:
http://chronomaddox.com/day-wheel.html
RIP, old friend.
DW


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> As I said, it is most likely Spanish, as Seiko doesn't really print in other Romance languages much any more (they used tothough).


They do Have them in French still, a (Romance Language).
But that would have stated 'SAM' for Saturday (Samedi)


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

MINIDriver said:


> You know Gabe, this would be an interesting topic for a different thread. How about talking about watches with unsual date wheels?


+1 Some day I want a watch with a Japanese date. Hmmmm, something about that sentence....

I vaguely recall a TV news report about Finland still speaking Latin. Found a BBC article: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6079852.stm

I took it partly because of some Italian ancestry and partly because I thought it might give me a leg up on English for the SAT. I think it did.


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

David Woo said:


> From Chuck Maddox:
> http://chronomaddox.com/day-wheel.html
> RIP, old friend.
> DW


Interesting, thanks!


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

curvedsquare said:


> *Some day I want a watch with a Japanese date. *


:-!:-!:-! Me too!!!!
The watch, the date, some sushi by the sea... :think::-!


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

timeseeker said:


> :-!:-!:-! Me too!!!!
> The watch, the date, some sushi by the sea... :think::-!


+10^10


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

David Woo said:


> From Chuck Maddox:
> http://chronomaddox.com/day-wheel.html
> RIP, old friend.
> DW


Very cool, thank you:-!

Notice how similar both German and English are.;-)


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> Sabado...Saturday en Espanol


I really don't think it's Spanish, but Portuguese, once Orient produces a lot of parts for their watches here in Brazil. BUT, in Portuguese it would be spelled Sábado, and not Sabado, so though the day wheel is probably made here, it may well be written in Spanish.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

TimeSeeker said:


> They do Have them in French still, a (Romance Language).
> But that would have stated 'SAM' for Saturday (Samedi)


I didn't say they didn't, I said they don't really print in other Romance languages *much* any more, which is accurate as it applies to french wheels today.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

timeseeker, have you ever seen a date wheel printed in Greek?


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> I didn't say they didn't


Gabe, I never said that you said they didnt.
:-s
I Was clarifying (and adding to the entire thread) by adding some info because on a recent trip to Paris I saw a shop with Yema watches (I think they may be related to Seiko) that had Seikos and the day was English/French.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

MINIDriver said:


> timeseeker, have you ever seen a date wheel printed in Greek?


Actually I haven't except on digital watches.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

my Junghans Mega 1000 supports day and text displays in english, french and german.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

Even this Greek watch manufacturer (I have bought quiet a few of their watches, mostly quartz, to give as gifts to business partners and clients) only have date, not day.
Its Folli Follie, they have made quiet a reputation world wide.
Interesting Ceramic designs for their Lady's watch series.
http://www.follifollie.com

P.S. they are assembled in Greece but have Miyota movements.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

TimeSeeker said:


> Gabe, I never said that you said they didnt.
> :-s
> I Was clarifying (and adding to the entire thread) by adding some info because on a recent trip to Paris I saw a shop with Yema watches (I think they may be related to Seiko) that had Seikos and the day was English/French.


NO sweat man, sorry if it came across as pissy - not my intent.

Yema was owned by seiko but it was sold a few years ago to the company's french management. It is no longer associated with seiko AFAIK. you are right though that in the yema's produced under seiko's ownership, there were french wheel made.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> NO sweat man, sorry if it came across as pissy - not my intent.
> 
> Yema was owned by seiko but it was sold a few years ago to the company's french management. It is no longer associated with seiko AFAIK. you are right though that in the yema's produced under seiko's ownership, there were french wheel made.


No Problem Gabe!

That Explains why I thought there were similarities in design between Yema and Seiko. I didnt know they were owned by Seiko at one time. Some of their chronos look like they just have 7Ts from Seiko in them.


----------



## MINIDriver (Apr 7, 2009)

TimeSeeker said:


> No Problem Gabe!
> 
> That Explains why I thought there were similarities in design between Yema and Seiko. I didnt know they were owned by Seiko at one time. Some of their chronos look like they just have 7Ts from Seiko in them.


actually if you look closer and pay attention to some of the new orient quartz chronographs, you'll see dials that are nearly an exact match to the 7T62 and 7T92 quartz chrono movements from seiko.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

MINIDriver said:


> actually if you look closer and pay attention to some of the new orient quartz chronographs, you'll see dials that are nearly an exact match to the 7T62 and 7T92 quartz chrono movements from seiko.


Your right, Now that they're fully owned by Seiko we are seeing a lot of Orient quartz watches and quartz chronos with Seiko movements. Orient was never big on quartz movements-- especially chronographs. They're bread and butter was always the 3 Star and triple A models (their equivalent of the Seiko 5) sold in the so called "Third World". 
I read somewhere that Orient manufactures more mechanical movements per year than Seiko and Citizen combined. After the merger I wonder if Seiko is now the biggest manufacturer of mechanical movements not just in Japan, but in the world?
Not that Citizen cares-- It is the largest watch manufacturer in the world. I read that Citizen produces nearly a quarter of all wristwatches made per year in the world.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

curvedsquare said:


> "omnes in crocea submare navi habitamus".


:think: Let's see.... does that mean:
Men in Croatian submarines navigate habitually? :-s

:-d


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

MINIDriver said:


> Very cool, thank you:-!
> 
> Notice how similar both German and English are.;-)


A couple are interesting:

Wednesday is Mittwoch-- or Mid-week. The German equivalent of saying: "Hump Day" :-d

Donnerstag: donner means thunder; Thor is a thunder god-- so....
Donnerstag => thunderday => Thor's day => Thursday!


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

It helps that modern english is based on german.


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

justsellbrgs said:


> I've traveled the world and never met a person that speaks Latin. Not sure why, maybe I haven't met enough people.


It's funny, but Latin is the root of all the romance languages. Sabato is Saturday in Italian.

Angelis


----------



## Bassplayer (Jul 11, 2009)

I've never seen one in Greek, but I did come across this Oris with the days in Farsi, which I think is from Pakistan..










dave.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

obsidian said:


> :think: Let's see.... does that mean:
> Men in Croatian submarines navigate habitually? :-s
> 
> :-d


I was thinking "who lives in a pineapple under the sea?".


----------



## Angelis (Feb 12, 2006)

Bassplayer said:


> I've never seen one in Greek, but I did come across this Oris with the days in Farsi, which I think is from Pakistan..
> 
> dave.


Then there is a batch of Monsters with Arabic as the alternate day...

I have has two of them.

Angelis


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Bassplayer said:


> I've never seen one in Greek, but I did come across this Oris with the days in Farsi, which I think is from Pakistan..
> 
> dave.


Though spoken in parts of Pakistan, Farsi is the principal language of Iran.


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

LUW said:


> I really don't think it's Spanish, but Portuguese, once Orient produces a lot of parts for their watches here in Brazil. BUT, in Portuguese it would be spelled Sábado, and not Sabado, so though the day wheel is probably made here, it may well be written in Spanish.


How do you know about Portuguese and Spanish?
Your profile shows, that you are from Brazil.
So you should speak "Latin" in Latin America ;-))

Bob


----------



## joe band (May 31, 2008)

LUW said:


> I really don't think it's Spanish, but Portuguese, once Orient produces a lot of parts for their watches here in Brazil. BUT, in Portuguese it would be spelled Sábado, and not Sabado, so though the day wheel is probably made here, it may well be written in Spanish.


i love the calendars i saw in brasil, the days of the week were id'ed by the number sequence.... friday was "SEX"

Segunda Terça Quarta Quinta Sexta Sábado Domingo
monday tuesday wednesday thursday friday saturday sunday

so a date wheel in portuguese would be really great! :-!


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

joe band said:


> i love the calendars i saw in brasil, the days of the week were id'ed by the number sequence.... friday was "SEX"
> 
> Segunda Terça Quarta Quinta Sexta Sábado Domingo
> monday tuesday wednesday thursday friday saturday sunday
> ...


It beats a German date wheel-- where every Tuesday it tells you to DIE! :-d


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> I was thinking "who lives in a pineapple under the sea?".


MINIDriver got it, but I can't tell who else is joking, so here:
Omnes in crocea submare navi habitamus.
All in yellow undersea ship live we.
We all live in a yellow submarine.


----------



## curvedsquare (Jun 2, 2009)

obsidian said:


> It beats a German date wheel-- where every Tuesday it tells you to DIE! :-d


LOL!!!!!!!!!!! I'd pay for that.


----------

